# 10-26 MY son get's his first FLATTY and it's a blanket



## Fishinhard (Jul 5, 2004)

Allright so I've taken the boy out in the surf a couple times this year and he's done well as far as not whining about wanting to go home and grinding it out till the end. I decided to try my luck for some of them Flat fishes today the boy is begging me to take him and I'm real reluctant as ya'll will understand as I get more into the story. well I decide I'll bring him along and give him his chance for his first flounder trip. well we get lucky and Smitty's has some finger mullet. We hit Seawolf on the channel side around 2:00pm I get the boy hooked up and he casts out while I'm hooking my mullet he starts squeling Daddy I've got one Daddy I've got one. You see my boy is special needs and mildly mentally retarded so every cast he has one if you know what I mean:smile: well I look over and the boy is tied into a saddle blanket and fighting it for all he's worth. Man my heart hit my toes I'm scrambling to get over there and net that fish before it get's off after 2 or 3 runs the boy defeats the fish and deftly guides her into the net. :doowapsta:doowapstaThe boy is squeling like a stuck pig and man I've never been prouder in all my life:rotfl: I simply cannot express the joy I am experiencing first off that my boy is hooked on the sport I most love and second that he has the ability to focus and grind it out the way he does. For anyone who has dealt with a special needs kid you know what I'm talking about. well Camerons first Flounder measured in @ 20" and he's so excited that his fish is feeding the family tomorrow night. here's a pic of my boy's first flounder. The fish was caught on Finger mullet on the channel side of seawolf park there were a couple other dudes out there that had a 10 between both of them. Tight lines and taqke your kid fishing. Mike Edwards AKA Fishinhard


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

that smile is priceless! it doesnt get any better then that! Good job!


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Way to go and thanks for making it about "him."


----------



## bedicheck (Jan 9, 2006)

best report i've read in a long time. tell him how proud we are of him too!


----------



## creolefish (Apr 29, 2006)

Awesome report. More dads like you and this world would be a better place.


----------



## JDLoftis (Nov 26, 2005)

That is freakin awesome! I can only imagine how proud you are and how excited he is.


----------



## rjr (Apr 27, 2006)

Thats one of the greatest reports I've ever read here. Good job dad, keep it up!


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

That, my friends, is what parenting is all about. You need to have a mount made of that flounder. Days like that are priceless.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Big congrat's to you and your son.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Great catch. I have a son with special needs also. Down Syndrome. And I am waiting for the day that you had with your son. Mine will come soon.


----------



## D-kirk2 (Sep 4, 2007)

awsome, congrats to you and your son


----------



## BOBBYG (Nov 17, 2006)

Great report,was you in a boat or wadeing or is Seawolf open. Thanks and congrats too you and your son.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Congrats Cameron on that huge flattie!! Way to go
Nice job dad keep it up !!


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats to both of you!!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Great job being a dad for the little fella he looks like he will be a real good fishing buddy congratulatons on a nice flatty also.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Reports don't get better thn this one. Teriffic.


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

You have a right to be proud, great picture. keep having fun fishing with him.


----------



## Blue Polaski (Oct 8, 2007)

GREAT JOB DAD!! Nothing like taking the boy and seeing his face when he catches anything, much less a huge flounder. Congrats!!


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Congratulations to both of you! That is a beautiful flatty you caught Cameron! :dance:

Yall keep it up,
Trudy


----------



## scootert (Jul 29, 2008)

An awesome fish caught by an awesome Son, taken fishing by an awesome Dad. It doesn't get much better than that.

God bless ya'll


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Way to go Cameron! Great fish!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

your the maan! Kid looks like he had a blast!! And a nice flounder too!


----------



## bigt8r (Jun 13, 2006)

That is awesome!!!! I have a 7yr son w/ Down's Syndrome, so I can truly undestand. I can't wait to get him out there for his first trip. Again, great job!!!!!


----------



## TheSampsonator (Jan 7, 2008)

Coming from someone who lurks on here daily, this is by far one of the best posts I've ever read on this forum. Put an 'ear to ear' smile on my face.


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

I am almost speechless with a great big lump in my throat. It is these little moments in life, when such a joyess event occurs, that all of life's worries and uncertainties just disapear, and it is truly about your family.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Way to go DAD


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

i wish i could fish as good as he does,great job dad


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

Great Job!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are lucky to have a son that loves to fish and is a fine young man and he is lucky to have such an involved Dad! I hope you guys catch many more fish together!

Andy


----------



## Larry Pure (May 18, 2006)

*Smiles are AWESOME*

Kids smiles are the BEST, I have one that was taken when my Granddaughter caught her first artifical lure fish. I had the picture framed in a window box and put the lure and a brass plate inside for her birthday. She still has it by her bedside. Kids are what it's all about.


----------



## saggrock (Oct 15, 2008)

Great job Dad! Camaron, awsome catch bud!

Fishinhard, you just have to come to terms that your son is hooked for life, once you catch a fish like that, there is no going back!

TIGHT LINES!!!!


----------



## TexasRL2 (Jul 15, 2008)

Congrats on the nice fish and a great trip! Thats something you will never forget! Its the best story ive heard on here


----------



## mattspeck (Jul 8, 2006)

THE SMILES AND COMMENTS SAY IT ALL!!!!!! PRICELESS!!!!
GOD BLESS US ALL!!!!
Mattfish


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Great job Dad! That smile in the picture says it all! Very moving story you have!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

bedicheck said:


> best report i've read in a long time. tell him how proud we are of him too!


 Dang right! What a great report! Dad U da man! I could feel the excitement..Very Nice!


----------



## Gamble (Oct 27, 2005)

Great catch.......there are many a folk on this site that haven't landed a flatty that big! He'll remember that for the rest of his life!........and so will you!


----------



## drumbeat (Sep 20, 2005)

Hat off to you sir ! Amen , on making it all about him....God bless


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Special needs? Looks like he's got it wired to me.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

*"he casts out while I'm hooking my mullet "*

You're a great dad, Fishinhard. He'll remember that forever. Good on ya!


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Congrats. He looks stoked. Gr8 Fish!


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

Awesome job Dad!!!!!!!!


----------



## 02txceta (Jul 29, 2008)

Very nice! Sounds like a great day!


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Tell your son that this old man who has been fishing for some 50 years has never caught a flounder that big. Man that fish is huge, wide as it is long. Awesome! What a lucky boy to have someone like you. Take him fishing with you every time you go. Never leave him behind. Later in life you will not be fishing for him! Thanks for sharing. Now go catch some more and tell us about it. Let him post a report in his own words please!


----------



## Fishinhard (Jul 5, 2004)

*To all those that Replied*

Guys I appreciate all of your comments. I can't express how proud I am of my boy or how overjoyed I am that he shares the same passion for this sport that I do. When you discover there is something wrong with your child It completely changes everything you ever thought you were gonna get to do as a parent. You sometimes ask why me why can't he be normal. It's a very frustrating thing to watch the other kids play football and Cameron gets left out because he can't comprehend the rules. Cameron is 9 now and I honestly never thought he would have the focus to fish but earlier this yr he started asking me to take him fishing. I figured he'd get out there and freak out wading or fish for 10 minutes and want to play in the sand or something. I like to wade the surf after work so one day I took him with me. We stopped @ Acadamy and picked him up a zebco 33 and a 6ft rod we hit the beach front and Cameron was more focused than I've ever seen him he fished hard for 2 hours and caught a couple skipjacks. I've always dreamed that my kids would have something in common with me that we could do together and build a friendship that surpasses just the relationship between a child and a parent. Well Anyway I'm extremely proud of my son and was very excited to share this experience with everyone on the board. Thanks for all the kind replies I'm certain that Cameron and I will have many more reports to share in the future. Tightlines Mike


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

that is great!!!


tell him congrats for me!!!


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

Great story, I bet he cant wait for you to take him again.


----------



## bibster (Aug 26, 2008)

Great Report. You mentioned Sea Wolf, I am presuming you were in a boat, or have they opened back up to fish along the rocks?


----------



## trash fish (Jun 3, 2008)

Outstanding report and congratulations. Way to go dad and son. I have never caught one that big.


----------



## craigmtee (Feb 20, 2008)

Now theres a dad right there. We need more of those around our city.

Congratulations to you and your son


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

WTG DAD # 1 with the son.


----------



## Cazador (Aug 13, 2007)

Excellent report! Tell him congrats on his first of what sounds like will be many! That was good of you to take him with you, I'm sure the reward is more than you imagined! Green coming your way!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Great report and that is so wonderful for your son. You must be the proudest Daddy in the world right about now and I salute you!

Way To Go Cameron!

Oh yeah...the only special need I see in that pic, is: the NEED TO GO FISHING WITH DAD AS OFTEN AS POSSIBLE! 

dropping you some green!


----------

